# Reiner Molexstrang verfügbar ?



## alex2210 (21. Mai 2013)

*Reiner Molexstrang verfügbar ?*

Hallo !  
ich baue gerade meinen PC um, und habe vor meine Verkabelung neu zu gestalten ! 
Dazu bräuchte ich ein Modulares Kabel, das 4 Molex Stecker hat, und in mein Straight Power E9 580W CM passt.
Soweit ich weiß seit ihr für sowas zuständig, könnte ich euch anschreiben um so ein Kabel zu ordern ?  

Vielen dank im vorraus !


----------



## be quiet! Support (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Reiner Molexstrang verfügbar ?*

Hallo Alex2210,

du kannst das Kabel unter info[at]be-quiet.de nachbestellen.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## alex2210 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Reiner Molexstrang verfügbar ?*

Danke dir


----------

